# SW Rain Refresh



## Performancepaintco (Jul 15, 2020)

Long time viewer but first time poster. I have a job coming up and have spec'd BM Aura Exterior but ran across a new product from SW called Emerald Rain Refresh. I talked to my customer about possibly trying it out instead and she is interested. So I'm just wondering if anyone here has actually used it and what the feedback is on it compared to Aura exterior so I can decide which route is best for my client. There really isnt much information online that I could find on this new paint so was hoping someone here has used it. If I decide to use it I think I'll limit it to a large pergola l that gets it's fair share of different Kansas weather at least until I see how it goes on and holds up. For what it's worth, I was planning on spraying the pergola with my 440i, contractor PC gun and a 310fflp. 
Thanks in advance for any feedback you all might have.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

*Sherwin Williams Rain Refresh vs. Benjamin Moore's Aura*

I haven't used the new SW product you mention, but if it were me, I would get a gallon and put it on something at your home and see how it holds up. Use the Aura you initially specified on the home. Even having to redo a pergola that possibly resulted in early failure would be time consuming for you. If the SW product looks good after a year completely subjected to the elements, you could then consider whether or not you want to try it on a paying customer. 

The SW product might work and it might not, but you won't know until it's too late. You already know Aura is a great paint and will last. Stick with Aura.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

SW still tints on UTC so there you go. Only $105 / gallon too


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

Stick with the aura. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KooLayed369 (Jan 8, 2018)

All of BMs exterior paints have exhibited the same or better "dirt-shedding" features claimed by this paint and Loxon Self Cleaning.


----------



## vwbowman (May 15, 2017)

If you were to pull the data sheets on Emerald you would find:

Emerald® Rain Refresh™
Exterior Acrylic Flat
K47-1900 Series
CHARACTERISTICS
Emerald® Rain Refresh™ with Self-Cleaning
Technology™ is our most innovative exterior
architectural house paint ever.
Key Attributes and Benefits:
• Excellent application, flow and leveling
• Excellent dirt pick up resistance
• Excellent water shedding
• Self-priming
• Resistant to wind driven rain
• Can be applied down to 35°F

According to Benjamin Moore the crossover product is actually in the Coronado line of paint called Texcrete 3194! We sell the 3194 for around $190/5 gallons! Once again the SW marketing team is really stretching it! Stick with Aura, you will be glad you did.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

I almost always have a hard time figuring out why the cost of Aura justifies it when there are excellent options at 1/2-ish the price. (Like the Regal, whether int or ext).


However, I have an even harder time figuring out why one would experiment with the devil you don't know. New "great" product? Great! I'll let other people use it and wait for the reports.


----------



## Peanut (Nov 19, 2015)

I used it on a project a couple weeks ago. It has a nice final appearance, but make sure you don't need to tape to a surface after you've painted it. Whatever is in there that repels moisture and dirt also wouldn't allow tape to stick to it. I tried 2020, PG5, and even 2060. None of them stayed up long enough to prep and return to spray.

House had white eves and dark blue body. Overspray on either would be very visible. I ended up doing a lot of brushwork which ended up taking longer than it should have.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Joe67 said:


> I almost always have a hard time figuring out why the cost of Aura justifies it when there are excellent options at 1/2-ish the price. (Like the Regal, whether int or ext).
> 
> 
> However, I have an even harder time figuring out why one would experiment with the devil you don't know. New "great" product? Great! I'll let other people use it and wait for the reports.



aura ext is maybe 15% more $/ gallon than regal. coverage, application and color/sheen retention are aura's biggest advantages.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> aura ext is maybe 15% more $/ gallon than regal. coverage, application and color/sheen retention are aura's biggest advantages.



Maybe it's just where I am or whomever the retailer is, but I get the Regal for $45 ish and the Aura closer to $75 ish. So ok, like 40% diff. And as far as coverage/application/color-sheen retention I've never had any complaints. The first time I was in Regal Ext was somewhere in the 90s. Guess I'm an "if it ain't broke don't fix it" kind of guy.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Joe67 said:


> Maybe it's just where I am or whomever the retailer is, but I get the Regal for $45 ish and the Aura closer to $75 ish. So ok, like 40% diff. And as far as coverage/application/color-sheen retention I've never had any complaints. The first time I was in Regal Ext was somewhere in the 90s. Guess I'm an "if it ain't broke don't fix it" kind of guy.



most bm dealers will be about the same. mooreguard i have at 57, aura 64


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> most bm dealers will be about the same. mooreguard i have at 57, aura 64



Ok, well I'll ask the next time I'm in b/c that's not what I get.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Joe67 said:


> Ok, well I'll ask the next time I'm in b/c that's not what I get.



i mean of the shelf i have it at 75... of course retailers are 100% independent and can sell it for whatever they feel like


----------



## SWPB (Oct 6, 2016)

Aura = tried & true using a patented colorant based in resin (not UTCs). KFC changed to Aura during their national refresh and they put it through a battery of tests before choosing it for their RED. That should tell you something.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

SWPB said:


> Aura = tried & true using a patented colorant based in resin (not UTCs). KFC changed to Aura during their national refresh and they put it through a battery of tests before choosing it for their RED. That should tell you something.


Nothing can touch aura when it comes to fading. I don't know if it's worth it for lighter colors but if doing anything exterior in a deep based color it pays for itself. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## teresabeleke (7 mo ago)

vwbowman said:


> If you were to pull the data sheets on Emerald you would find: Emerald® Rain Refresh™ Exterior Acrylic Flat K47-1900 Series CHARACTERISTICS Emerald® Rain Refresh™ with Self-Cleaning Technology™ is our most innovative exterior architectural house paint ever. Key Attributes and Benefits: • Excellent application, flow and leveling • Excellent dirt pick up resistance • Excellent water shedding • Self-priming • Resistant to wind driven rain • Can be applied down to 35°F According to Benjamin Moore the crossover product is actually in the Coronado line of paint called Texcrete 3194! We sell the 3194 for around $190/5 gallons! Once again the SW marketing team is really stretching it! Stick with Aura, you will be glad you did.


 The bad thing about the SW Rain Refresh paint is it is NOT in stock and has been on back order for several months. And there rollover times is undefined because of “Covid”. Such a poor excuse for a company. Take it off the market since you can’t provide the tint paint we need. I mean not one person has it in stock!


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

teresabeleke said:


> The bad thing about the SW Rain Refresh paint is it is NOT in stock and has been on back order for several months. And there rollover times is undefined because of “Covid”. Such a poor excuse for a company. Take it off the market since you can’t provide the tint paint we need. I mean not one person has it in stock!


Come to South Carolina I haven't had any trouble getting it here.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

teresabeleke said:


> The bad thing about the SW Rain Refresh paint is it is NOT in stock and has been on back order for several months. And there rollover times is undefined because of “Covid”. Such a poor excuse for a company. Take it off the market since you can’t provide the tint paint we need. I mean not one person has it in stock!


And you felt the need to open an account at paint talk just so that you could tell us?


----------

